# Tomatoe soup



## ChinSwee (Dec 22, 2019)

Boil tomatoes for 10 to 15 minutes. Let it cool. Remove tomatoes skins easily after the boil. Blend the tomatoes in that water. Now you have tomatoes soup. Add salt etc.. as you want.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2019)

Before all that, learn how to spell “tomato.”


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 22, 2019)

ChinSwee said:


> Boil tomatoes for 10 to 15 minutes. Let it cool. Remove tomatoes skins easily after the boil. Blend the tomatoes in that water. Now you have tomatoes soup. Add salt etc.. as you want.



 Thats called blanching.
And you only do it for 45 to 60 seconds.


----------



## ChinSwee (Dec 22, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats called blanching.And you only do it for 45 to 60 seconds.



Those big companies sell kitchen blenders


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 22, 2019)

Campbells Tomato soup is good- combine it with their Cream of Potato with 2 cans of milk and voila! delicious- a little cayenne pepper gives it a bit of a kick too- LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 22, 2019)

ChinSwee said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats called blanching.And you only do it for 45 to 60 seconds.
> ...



  WTF does that have to do with blanching tomatoes?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Before all that, learn how to spell “tomato.”


Tomate..........


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Before all that, learn how to spell “tomato.”






Toma"toes" are a result of bad hygiene.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Before all that, learn how to spell “tomato.”
> ...


LOL!  Shut up already.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 22, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChinSwee said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





Stay tuned. Carrots are up next.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Before all that, learn how to spell “tomato.”


Food & Wine.  Lighten up, dude.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Kamato?


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 22, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChinSwee said:
> ...


Broiled, caramelized carrots are the best.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Works for me.  How the fuck are you these days?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Trying not to feel my age.........  And spelling tomato in different languages.......  Tomaatii.........


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I like.  
I found out this weekend that fresh diced tomato on top of some simple goulash is the best. 

Hey, if you start speaking in tongues, give me a web call!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


I'm one of those few people who are not big on tomatoes, they're okay but I'm not going out of my way for them.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hmmm.  Okay.  Fresh Hanover tomatoes in VA are the best.  My goodness, yes. 
Good to "see" you my friend.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 22, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Before all that, learn how to spell “tomato.”
> ...



  Thats actually the correct spelling.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



   You dont like a BLT?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Sure they're okay that way, I didn't say I didn't like tomatoes with certain things just said I wasn't a big fan of em which means I don't like them in large quantities or with certain foods, I can take them or leave them.  When I was younger I always had a BL without the T.  Ketchup, BBQ sauce and mixed in with certain dishes are fine, heck I make spaghetti bolognese instead of the traditional spaghetti sauce.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  My biggest problem with tomatoes is that I remember how they used to taste.
  Nowadays they're bland as hell.
The only solution is to grow them yourself if you want a good tomato.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2019)

Who is this Blanch woman, and what is she doing with all the tomatoes?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 22, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Before all that, learn how to spell “tomato.”
> ...


Garrotes??!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ketchup on bacon... some might say people will go to hell for such an unholy offense.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2019)

Believe it or not, I am actually making tomato soup and grilled cheese sammies for dinner tonight.
 I make some mean tomato soup... bisque would be more accurate however.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Just the thought of that is disgusting.........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


  They don't anymore, but it use to drive me crazy when my kids were little and they wanted ketchup on a BLT.... the horror!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 23, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Believe it or not, I am actually making tomato soup and grilled cheese sammies for dinner tonight.
> I make some mean tomato soup... bisque would be more accurate however.


I found the only way I can eat tomato(e) soup is to make it almost too spicy to eat............  I would also add a little rice and small bits of Italian sausage.

Wonder how many will get the (e).......?  And it has nothing to do with the OP.......


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2019)

ChinSwee said:


> Boil tomatoes for 10 to 15 minutes. Let it cool. Remove tomatoes skins easily after the boil. Blend the tomatoes in that water. Now you have tomatoes soup. Add salt etc.. as you want.


Mmm,  Dan Quayle's favorite!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not, I am actually making tomato soup and grilled cheese sammies for dinner tonight.
> ...



 I make tomato soup like this...
7-8 Roma Tomatoes
1/2 large purple onion
1 large red pepper
1 med carrot 
Chicken Stock
1 TB Paprika
1 tsp cilantro

Take the vegetables, cut into large chunks and place in a bowl with ample olive oil and salt/pepper
Roast at 400 until purple onions are beginning to char.. I think about 30 minutes.
Put all ingredients in a pot, bring to boil and simmer for 10-15 minutes. 
Take an immersion blender and blend well to thicken.

Good stuff.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 23, 2019)

If I want the taste of Tomato soup I'll just order a Papa Johns pizza.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If I want the taste of Tomato soup I'll just order a Papa Johns pizza.



  Ugh... their sauce taste like someone is trying to make a tomato ice cream topping.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> ChinSwee said:
> 
> 
> > Boil tomatoes for 10 to 15 minutes. Let it cool. Remove tomatoes skins easily after the boil. Blend the tomatoes in that water. Now you have tomatoes soup. Add salt etc.. as you want.
> ...




That would be potatoe soup.


----------

